# Real Main Seal and Oil Pan Leak



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I brought my car into GMC service for an oil leak and they said the leak is coming from the rear main seal and also towards the front where the oil pan is.
In order to service the oil pan GM says to pull the engine. How true is this?
Also, has anyone had either of these issues?


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes for the oil pan you need to pull the engine or drop the subframe


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The oil pan gasket is the hard one. It's held on by two pop-rivets in addition to being sandwiched.


----------

